# Lock those threads Nem



## jamman

Are people not allowed to ask questions anymore Nick ?

Seems a touch heavy handed to me.


----------



## Nem

Yes of course, but when I've said info will be available and it will not be discussed until then I would expect people to accept this, rather than post up incorrect lies when they do no know the situation.


----------



## Oak

Does seem a bit petty. I did post it before but the thread was removed (twice) but this forum squabbles a hell of a lot.


----------



## jamman

Nem said:


> Yes of course, but when I've said info will be available and it will not be discussed until then I would expect people to accept this, rather than post up incorrect lies when they do no know the situation.


In that case Nick you should spend ten minutes at a keyboard and get the facts/information set out for people to make their own minds up.

All these "it will not be discussed" quotes make me think who the fuck does this person think they are. (no offence intended)


----------



## Nem

Totally understandable, but at 9/10pm on a Friday evening an action needed to be made and not everything can happen just like that with everyone involved available.


----------



## BrianR

> jamman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are people not allowed to ask questions anymore Nick ? Seems a touch heavy handed to me.
Click to expand...

What have I missed?


----------



## KammyTT

What's going on


----------



## KammyTT

Iim presuming its about the TTOC going it alone?


----------



## BrianR

KammyTT said:


> Iim presuming its about the TTOC going it alone?


Yes, just been on the club page and that is the case, resignations and scraps. These guys do a brilliant job, wish it wasnt so hard for them. Gazzer has been banned for a day :lol:


----------



## BrianR

KammyTT said:


> Iim presuming its about the TTOC going it alone?


Yes, just been on the club page and that is the case, resignations and scraps. These guys do a brilliant job, wish it wasnt so hard for them. Gazzer has been banned for a day :lol:


----------



## KammyTT

It's all about who thinks they are most important in my opinion!!

It's a voluntary job and everyone should all have the same power.


----------



## Nem

KammyTT said:


> Iim presuming its about the TTOC going it alone?


Where has this come from? Who gave you this idea?

*This is not fact, not by any means at all.*

This is the lie which John has been spouting for the last 12 months trying to create unrest in the committee and now the club and forum members.

That is John's personal view, not the vision of the TTOC committee.


----------



## rustyintegrale

I see John is now marked as an administrator of the TTF.


----------



## Nem

rustyintegrale said:


> I see John is now marked as an administrator of the TTF.


He's been an administrator for the last year or two, same as I have. It's just we were both marked as Committee first hence the orange username.


----------



## KammyTT

The fallout between committee members and the TTOC going alone are linked? Or am I just presuming again


----------



## Ikon66

Nem said:


> rustyintegrale said:
> 
> 
> 
> I see John is now marked as an administrator of the TTF.
> 
> 
> 
> He's been an administrator for the last year or two, same as I have. It's just we were both marked as Committee first hence the orange username.
Click to expand...

Yeah he's back as admin now after I contacted the owner to have him reinstated after you took it on yourself to have him downgraded to a member!!!! What gave you the right to do this? :evil:


----------



## bigsyd

This is going to get interesting , keep it all in the open and no spitting dummy's out on FB


----------



## Nem

Ikon66 said:


> Nem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rustyintegrale said:
> 
> 
> 
> I see John is now marked as an administrator of the TTF.
> 
> 
> 
> He's been an administrator for the last year or two, same as I have. It's just we were both marked as Committee first hence the orange username.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah he's back as admin now after I contacted the owner to have him reinstated after you took it on yourself to have him downgraded to a member!!!! What gave you the right to do this? :evil:
Click to expand...

I put him back as a moderator as I don't have access to add people to the admin group.

He was actually still admin just I couldn't set it as his default group.

The main point was removing him from the committee group which is was the right of the chairman after a decision was made about it last night.

Try finding out the facts first.


----------



## Ikon66

Well maybe posting the facts first before doing it would have helped. When gazzer asked the questions last night he was told not to stir things and that it would all be made clear. If this has been brewing for a long time as you say maybe the facts should be put out there first????


----------



## Gazzer

Lets see a copy of the admin rows nick without any doctoring, as I bet more is yet to come out el capitain!! So you have never said about leaving ttf and opening up your own for sale section? On the ttoc site?
Only asking please don't ban me masser....gazer be good boy masser


----------



## A3DFU

Nem said:


> KammyTT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Iim presuming its about the TTOC going it alone?
> 
> 
> 
> Where has this come from? Who gave you this idea?
> 
> *This is not fact, not by any means at all.*
> 
> This is the lie which John has been spouting for the last 12 months trying to create unrest in the committee and now the club and forum members.
> 
> That is John's personal view, not the vision of the TTOC committee.
Click to expand...

Nick may I remind you what you said on 18th May 2011?


> "I've had it. I'm moving to suggest we totally withdraw from the TTF. We are causing the club infinite damage by being associated with the TTF.


This wasn't your first and by no means last post to tell the committee what your intentions are.


----------



## Nem

Welcome to two years ago!

For gods sake grow up.


----------



## Gazzer

Nem said:


> Welcome to two years ago!
> 
> For gods sake grow up.


Show respect for your elders and a lady!!!!


----------



## Nem

Why, clearly not showing me any.

Quoting my own posts from two years ago when things were vastly different is in no way helping this situation.

Neither are you.


----------



## Nem

How about quoting the next post down Dani:



> by Nem » Wed May 18, 2011 11:39 pm
> 
> Just to clarify and update from this evenings chat with Jae:
> 
> I've not said we are going to do this, I might be Chairman but I've certainly not got the power to make this call, so nothing is going to happen for now anyway
> 
> We've had a positive chat with Jae this evening (myself and John) following are a few quick points...
> 
> Snip...


*Please desist in posting any more of my committee forum posts out of context or I will personally be speaking to this forum owners to have them removed.*


----------



## Gazzer

Nem said:


> Why, clearly not showing me any.
> 
> Quoting my own posts from two years ago when things were vastly different is in no way helping this situation.
> 
> Neither are you.


Sorry but as a paid member I have a right to voice my opinion, as chairman your job is to protect the entity called TTOC. So responding to every post is a good idea? You know it is all going to come out dont you? And if and I mean if you had an agenda and lied to everyone then this isn't too good either nick. Lets be honest, you don't like me and I am not your number one fan either to be honest. However the club is bigger than personalities or should be, so act like a chairman and not a spoilt boy. It is clear the committee is in turmoil and more secrets coming out will only hurt it and show certain people in a bad light, so to stop the rot.....if you have no regrets on things done then call an egm and let the members vote on a referendum for the future.


----------



## BrianR

Gazzer said:


> Nem said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why, clearly not showing me any.
> 
> Quoting my own posts from two years ago when things were vastly different is in no way helping this situation.
> 
> Neither are you.
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry but as a paid member I have a right to voice my opinion, as chairman your job is to protect the entity called TTOC. So responding to every post is a good idea? You know it is all going to come out dont you? And if and I mean if you had an agenda and lied to everyone then this isn't too good either nick. Lets be honest, you don't like me and I am not your number one fan either to be honest. However the club is bigger than personalities or should be, so act like a chairman and not a spoilt boy. It is clear the committee is in turmoil and more secrets coming out will only hurt it and show certain people in a bad light, so to stop the rot.....if you have no regrets on things done then call an em and let the members vote on a referendum for the future.
Click to expand...

You do Gaz, but you are not helping matters here. Can someone explain to me, how doing this in this forum is helping matters? 'You did, I didnt you did, oh Im taking my ball back' , honestly can;t you see how this is coming across and the danmage it is doing? Gaz not often we disagree chap, but your standing in the side lines shouting one side on against the other and picking at the sore is causing pressure and making things worse ; this isn't good guys and is not what I and the other members have come to expect of the folk who give so much to this and the other place, largely without due thanks. For effs sake pick the phone up and talk to eachother; get it sorted out and move on; if only for your own sake.


----------



## blackers

BrianR said:


> Gazzer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nem said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why, clearly not showing me any.
> 
> Quoting my own posts from two years ago when things were vastly different is in no way helping this situation.
> 
> Neither are you.
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry but as a paid member I have a right to voice my opinion, as chairman your job is to protect the entity called TTOC. So responding to every post is a good idea? You know it is all going to come out dont you? And if and I mean if you had an agenda and lied to everyone then this isn't too good either nick. Lets be honest, you don't like me and I am not your number one fan either to be honest. However the club is bigger than personalities or should be, so act like a chairman and not a spoilt boy. It is clear the committee is in turmoil and more secrets coming out will only hurt it and show certain people in a bad light, so to stop the rot.....if you have no regrets on things done then call an em and let the members vote on a referendum for the future.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You do Gaz, but you are not helping matters here. Can someone explain to me, how doing this in this forum is helping matters? 'You did, I didnt you did, oh Im taking my ball back' , honestly can;t you see how this is coming across and the danmage it is doing? Gaz not often we disagree chap, but your standing in the side lines shouting one side on against the other and picking at the sore is causing pressure and making things worse ; this isn't good guys and is not what I and the other members have come to expect of the folk who give so much to this and the other place, largely without due thanks. For effs sake pick the phone up and talk to eachother; get it sorted out and move on; if only for your own sake.
Click to expand...

+1


----------



## Duffy

BrianR said:


> Gazzer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nem said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why, clearly not showing me any.
> 
> Quoting my own posts from two years ago when things were vastly different is in no way helping this situation.
> 
> Neither are you.
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry but as a paid member I have a right to voice my opinion, as chairman your job is to protect the entity called TTOC. So responding to every post is a good idea? You know it is all going to come out dont you? And if and I mean if you had an agenda and lied to everyone then this isn't too good either nick. Lets be honest, you don't like me and I am not your number one fan either to be honest. However the club is bigger than personalities or should be, so act like a chairman and not a spoilt boy. It is clear the committee is in turmoil and more secrets coming out will only hurt it and show certain people in a bad light, so to stop the rot.....if you have no regrets on things done then call an em and let the members vote on a referendum for the future.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You do Gaz, but you are not helping matters here. Can someone explain to me, how doing this in this forum is helping matters? 'You did, I didnt you did, oh Im taking my ball back' , honestly can;t you see how this is coming across and the danmage it is doing? Gaz not often we disagree chap, but your standing in the side lines shouting one side on against the other and picking at the sore is causing pressure and making things worse ; this isn't good guys and is not what I and the other members have come to expect of the folk who give so much to this and the other place, largely without due thanks. For effs sake pick the phone up and talk to eachother; get it sorted out and move on; if only for your own sake.
Click to expand...

+1 well said


----------



## msnttf10

Mods are a joke, they should all step down and new ones should be elected.
The usual favorites can bend the rules. A true case of as long as your face fits.

Maybe a separate forum is just the ticket needed. A little surprised one hasn't popped up before now.


----------



## Ikon66

msnttf10 said:


> Mods are a joke, they should all step down and new ones should be elected.
> The usual favorites can bend the rules. A true case of as long as your face fits.
> 
> Maybe a separate forum is just the ticket needed. A little surprised one hasn't popped up before now.


What's this got to do with the forum moderators?? :roll:


----------



## Gazzer

BrianR said:


> Gazzer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nem said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why, clearly not showing me any.
> 
> Quoting my own posts from two years ago when things were vastly different is in no way helping this situation.
> 
> Neither are you.
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry but as a paid member I have a right to voice my opinion, as chairman your job is to protect the entity called TTOC. So responding to every post is a good idea? You know it is all going to come out dont you? And if and I mean if you had an agenda and lied to everyone then this isn't too good either nick. Lets be honest, you don't like me and I am not your number one fan either to be honest. However the club is bigger than personalities or should be, so act like a chairman and not a spoilt boy. It is clear the committee is in turmoil and more secrets coming out will only hurt it and show certain people in a bad light, so to stop the rot.....if you have no regrets on things done then call an em and let the members vote on a referendum for the future.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You do Gaz, but you are not helping matters here. Can someone explain to me, how doing this in this forum is helping matters? 'You did, I didnt you did, oh Im taking my ball back' , honestly can;t you see how this is coming across and the danmage it is doing? Gaz not often we disagree chap, but your standing in the side lines shouting one side on against the other and picking at the sore is causing pressure and making things worse ; this isn't good guys and is not what I and the other members have come to expect of the folk who give so much to this and the other place, largely without due thanks. For effs sake pick the phone up and talk to eachother; get it sorted out and move on; if only for your own sake.
Click to expand...

Ok have read back on my comments and yes I agree I maybe shouldn't have been so verbal towards nick, however the fact he banned me for asking a question and being told to be quiet irked me!


----------



## audimad

Bring back John as editor as he did an excellent job on the mag and have Dani as chairman/chairwoman as she would do an excellent too as she is passionate about her TT and the club.


----------



## Gazzer

audimad said:


> Bring back John as editor as he did an excellent job on the mag and have Dani as chairman/chairwoman as she would do an excellent too as she is passionate about her TT and the club.


+1


----------



## bigbison

nick puts a lot of effort into this forum and the ttoc , he is doing what he thinks is the best thing to do for the club and the forum ,seems there are alot of members who need to grow up and engage brain before mouth this is my opinion and no offence to anybody intended just having my bit of a rant.


----------



## Mrs Wallsendmag

bigbison said:


> nick puts a lot of effort into this forum and the ttoc , he is doing what he thinks is the best thing to do for the club and the forum ,seems there are alot of members who need to grow up and engage brain before mouth this is my opinion and no offence to anybody intended just having my bit of a rant.


+1

You may not know who I am but I do lot for the club and know how much work/time and their own money Nick, Pete, Sara and Andrew contribute. This is the end of a long journey.

An anonymous car park attendant


----------



## ttjay

Don't know what the hell is going on here but what I do know is that John & Dani have worked their arses off for the last several years.
I am not saying others haven't but these 2 have always shone for me

Hope things get sorted, lifes too short for aggro


----------



## A3DFU

Very interesting that you decided to lock this thread after your last post Nick; it speaks volumes

viewtopic.php?f=1&t=316744&p=2498855#p2498855


----------



## saint

Some things never change.... me included 

Is the forum and now the TTOC going downhill?


----------



## A3DFU

saint said:


> Some things never change.... me included
> 
> Is the forum and now the TTOC going downhill?


Everything always goes down-hill, didn't you know this :wink: :lol: :lol: :lol:

And welcome back [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------



## msnttf10

Get rid of the mods, keep the TTOC - actually it would be better if the TTOC divorced itself from the forum and set up a separate board that's run more in tune with its members wishes.

I don't see why it matters who edits a mag - its not a special skill by any means.
Maybe it would be good to give others a try. We could end up being pleasantly surprised.


----------



## Ikon66

msnttf10 said:


> Get rid of the mods, keep the TTOC - actually it would be better if the TTOC divorced itself from the forum and set up a separate board that's run more in tune with its members wishes.
> 
> I don't see why it matters who edits a mag - its not a special skill by any means.
> Maybe it would be good to give others a try. We could end up being pleasantly surprised.


You really are clueless :lol:


----------



## jamman

msnttf10 said:


> Get rid of the mods, keep the TTOC - actually it would be better if the TTOC divorced itself from the forum and set up a separate board that's run more in tune with its members wishes.
> 
> I don't see why it matters who edits a mag - its not a special skill by any means.
> Maybe it would be good to give others a try. We could end up being pleasantly surprised.


I was going to reply to each point but lost the will because I dont think you would understand 

Dumb, stupid , misinformed etc etc..........

(No offence intended)


----------



## Gazzer

jamman said:


> msnttf10 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Get rid of the mods, keep the TTOC - actually it would be better if the TTOC divorced itself from the forum and set up a separate board that's run more in tune with its members wishes.
> 
> I don't see why it matters who edits a mag - its not a special skill by any means.
> Maybe it would be good to give others a try. We could end up being pleasantly surprised.
> 
> 
> 
> I was going to reply to each point but lost the will because I dont think you would understand
> 
> Dumb, stupid , misinformed etc etc..........
> 
> (No offence intended)
Click to expand...

so the diplomatic course worked well bud :roll:


----------



## msnttf10

Two sides of the same story.
Out of the TTOC and the people running the forum i'd trust the TTOC people first.

Hell i'd trust the tories to run the forum better than current crowd. YES THE TORIES!
Election and put it to a vote :wink:

New rival forum anyone?


----------



## Guest

msnttf10 said:


> Two sides of the same story.
> Out of the TTOC and the people running the forum i'd trust the TTOC people first.
> 
> Hell i'd trust the tories to run the forum better than current crowd. YES THE TORIES!
> Election and put it to a vote :wink:
> 
> New rival forum anyone?


close the door on the way out :lol:


----------



## Ikon66

msnttf10 said:


> New rival forum anyone?


good luck with that, we've seen at least 3 try and fail so far :roll:


----------



## saint

A3DFU said:


> saint said:
> 
> 
> 
> Some things never change.... me included
> 
> Is the forum and now the TTOC going downhill?
> 
> 
> 
> Everything always goes down-hill, didn't you know this :wink: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> And welcome back [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]
Click to expand...

    

My curiosity was poked, I think it was the same stick that was used to wake Trev up.... poor old sod.


----------



## Ikon66

saint said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saint said:
> 
> 
> 
> Some things never change.... me included
> 
> Is the forum and now the TTOC going downhill?
> 
> 
> 
> Everything always goes down-hill, didn't you know this :wink: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> And welcome back [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> My curiosity was poked, I think it was the same stick that was used to wake Trev up.... poor old sod.
Click to expand...

 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## oceans7

Epic, this is about as close to real life Star Wars as I'm ever gonna find, but who are the Rebels and who are the Empire..... To Be Continued [smiley=weneedyou.gif] and yes Gazzer you can be Chewbacca as I have already dibbed Bobafet.


----------



## Gazzer

oceans7 said:


> Epic, this is about as close to real life Star Wars as I'm ever gonna find, but who are the Rebels and who are the Empire..... To Be Continued [smiley=weneedyou.gif] and yes Gazzer you can be Chewbacca as I have already dibbed Bobafet.


God damm.........i like you oceans!!!!!


----------



## A3DFU

Hello Chewy :lol: :lol:


----------



## Gazzer

A3DFU said:


> Hello Chewy :lol: :lol:


sod off...........yodah lol (big cudds) only joking hun as you know i am sure


----------



## Gazzer

ok not alowed into ttoc sections any more so.................whats the news? has anyone been shot with a pea shooter up the rear end yet?


----------



## BrianR

Gaz, you wouldnt believe it mate, I cant believe that you of all people havent seen what is going on. I would tell you mate but would be worried that I would be banned too. :lol:


----------



## Gazzer

BrianR said:


> Gaz, you wouldnt believe it mate, I cant believe that you of all people havent seen what is going on. I would tell you mate but would be worried that I would be banned too. :lol:


i did notice it has gone quiet since i gave in to public opinion and bogged off lol


----------

